# Bomber Gear Rumors Dispelled



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that with us Rick. Glad you're doing well and feeling inspired. It feels good to persevere through the adversity and come out the other side smiling.See you in the mountains!

Peace, Smiley


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

Seems as though adversity often brings out the best! Good to hear your back into the art of it! its as true as it can get! Thanks for sharing


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Interesting story - thanks for sharing. I'll bet you can make a great business school case study out of BG (those guys always seem to be looking for something to do). Personally I've had good luck with Bomber Gear products, but reading this account I see why some people probably got turned off. Anyway, I've always liked the idea of buying from a Colorado based company. Good luck with the comeback. Where are you doing the manufacturing now?


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I just wanted to mention that my new bomber gear skirt is by far the driest skirt I have ever owned, thanks for sticking with it.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Life is a journey. You have been being prepared for greater days ahead. Best wishes and enjoy!

Sincerely,
Ken


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the story. Not particularly a topic I would have thought to find interesting but I quite enjoyed it. Been using the same Bomber Gear Dry Top since about 2000 or 2001 I guess. Finally just blew the neck gasket and intend to replace it by spring. Pretty happy with this jacket, though I suppose after 8-9 years I oughta think about getting a new one. Bomber gear will certainly be on my mind when I do. Anyway, cheers! I have been very happy with this jacket and the customer service when I got it way back when. Good on'ya!


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Cool story! Thanks for sharing.


----------

